# Less than 1/12 shingle pitch...need help



## outsspace (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a customer w/a flat top, free standing pergola patio that wants to extend one end to allow for enough pitch for a solid roof.Due to preexisting design/construction, the max pitch that can be attained is .75/12. Homeowners restrictions require the roof to be the same material/color as the home which has 3 tab shingles.I explained that pitch min must be 3/12 and that I was not comfortable. The gentleman is an old family friend and he has the mentality that it is only a patio and he is not "living in the damn thing" and he knows that the ideal pitch should be greater.

Question: is there a roof coating that could be applied before felt and shingles to help minimize leaks? I am also concerned with high winds and driving rain. What can be done to minimize lifting and driving rain? Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

What color are the shingles? Take a look at Certainteed's Flintlastic colors. Ideal roof system for what you are describing. 

The shingle nails at that pitch will rust out, eventually leading to water tracking down the rusted out nail shaft. Best option if he remains insistent on shingles is to ice and watershield the deck before shingle install.

Not to be indelicate, but odds are the nails won't rust out before he does. You could seal over each nail head with plastic roof cement to buy more time.

One more thought . . . association rules are counter to residential code. Will there be a permit and inspection? I ran into this very situation last summer. Informed the homeowner as to the code and the HOA signed off on using Flintlastic. Just a thought . . .


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If he really wants shingles; ice shield the whole thing first and make him SIGN a disclaimer that the installation is in violation of manufacturer specifications & warranty requirements and due to pitch, the shingles won't last long.

Personally I would push hard for the flinlastic like described above, but if they don't want it, and you want the job, just protect yourself.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I 3rd the Self Adhered mod bit. Generally one of the companies that offer it can come real close to matching the shingle color. If the HOA complains go paint some 3 tab lines in it.


----------



## ExpertStormRepair (Mar 22, 2011)

If you had to, have the homeowner sign off on the contract that you cannot guarantee the roof to not leak and are held harmless to anything that has to do with that roof... then double up the iceshield... use good iceshield too... nothing cheap... and shingle it.... :whistling:

http://expertstormrepair.com

http://expertstormrepair.com 

roof repair; shingle roofs; insurance; roof


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Shingles will fail, alternatives available*

Depending on color;

My top recommendation would be a shingle print Durolast or TPO roofing for that low a pitch.

Or mechanically seamed standing seam.

Or use an acrylic spray on coating over the shingles after you install. Use GRACE Ice and Water first.

researchroofing.com


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would have the HO, and I've done so, acknowledge on the contract that I GUARANTEE the roof WILL LEAK and has NO warranty whatsoever. And that I plan on it leaking before I leave if there is a heavy dew. HO assosciation, and neighborhood covenant issue. I had 2 layers of grace on it.


----------



## outsspace (Jan 26, 2012)

*Customer already agreed to disclaimer*

The 1st thing I did was informed the customer that a disclaimer would have to be signed before we would agree to do the work and he was fine with that and understands that i am working off label/against specs. We are in Dallas and hard rains and high winds are frequent.

I visited the idea of using the self adhered mod route but the HOA restrictions is what is killing me. We specialize in outdoor living spaces and we install metal roofs and shingles frequently. Due to the nature of our business, we do not do flat roof jobs and the techniques are not something we are accustomed to doing. We do things right but I will build it upside down if that is what they want. I need something that looks and matches the shingles or a special barrier that will help with the water. Again this is an outside space with bar, kitchen, hot tub etc. Please give me specific products for barrier.....ice shield brand specific and I will look into the shingle print durolast.

Thanks for all the input....it really is appreciated


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

A full layer of Ice and Water shield under the shingles is a good Idea, but just an FYI and it probably will not affect you in Dallas but Anywhere you get Ice dams, Ice and water shield (in some cases) will not keep out water from an Ice Dam. Ive done ALOT of work in snow country and my company did some real world testing, and when a hydrostatic head is in the picture, the nails do not seal. I specified this for years, I couldnt believe my eyes but it does maks sense. Anyway, probably doesnt pertain to you but Im just trying to inform from testing we did that disproved what I believed as fact that Ice and water shield works and it does not always...


----------

